# When do we rebuke a brother?



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 12, 2005)

n/m


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 12, 2005)

Tit 1:10 For there are many unruly and vain talkers and deceivers, specially they of the circumcision: 
Tit 1:11 Whose mouths must be stopped, who subvert whole houses, teaching things which they ought not, for filthy lucre's sake. 
Tit 1:12 One of themselves, even a prophet of their own, said, The Cretians are alway liars, evil beasts, slow bellies. 
Tit 1:13 This witness is true. Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in the faith; 


Pro 9:8 Reprove not a scorner, lest he hate thee: rebuke a wise man, and he will love thee. 

Pro 27:5 Open rebuke is better than secret love.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 12, 2005)

Yet all those verses are nullfied when the brother is an older man.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Yet all those verses are nullfied when the brother is an older man.



Who said that??? We can rebuke older men...


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 12, 2005)

1 Timothy 5:1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's Jay P. Green's _literal_ interpretation:

1Ti 5:1 Do not sharply rebuke an elder, but exhort as a father; and younger ones as brothers,


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 12, 2005)

Is cyncisim "sharply" ?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Is cyncisim "sharply" ?



Possibly.
If this question of yours is in reference to any feedback you may have received from that note to Dr. Scroggins which you posted in the other thread, I'd agree that you were not being very respectful in your choice of words.

[Edited on 3-12-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------

